# My Second Attempt at Time Lapse



## Hackerman (Sep 30, 2017)

OK, OK, I'm sorry. I promise I will secure the camera next time. LOL I am building a little mount for it as we speak. 

Plus, as the crop grows and crowds out the light, the camera exposure settings need to be adjusted. And, I didn't 

As they say, 3rd is the charm. LOL Still, kinda neat.

EDIT: After looking at it, I could secure those yellow stickies, too. They certainly distract from it when they blow around like that. 

View attachment Raspberryt2l-1.gif


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Oct 2, 2017)

Much better than what I would've come up with.


----------



## Joe420Camel (Oct 2, 2017)

.

Very nice!

Don't put your grow at risk for the shots.
but yes, they were distracting.

LOL who else thinks CHOMP  CHOMP CHOMP at the end as they disappear?
:48:


----------



## Lesso (Oct 18, 2017)

Is that one pic per day?


----------



## Hackerman (Oct 18, 2017)

Yeah, pretty much.


----------

